# shed some light!!



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

OK...im tryin 2 gain weight and im haveing a hard time doing it so im using a weight gain supplement..im following intructions and eveything..but for some reason..it makes me nauseous...can anybody shed some light on this!!?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

Not sure which supp your using, but quite honestly, a lot of those weight-gainers have such a concentration of carbs that I don't always feel right after I throw one down. Try using a diff brand, if that doesn't work I'd say to just stick with calorie-dense foods. I'm in the same position as far as trying to gain weight and I take every oppurtunity I can to eat as many subs as possible


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

huge weight gainer here:

http://www.cheapuksupplements.co.uk/product.php?xProd=5&xSec=8&jssCart=60f0450e037cac4a413ee9c697091832

beware of huge amount of sugars too.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

quality weight gain takes patience and time :wink:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Nick please tell me you aren't recommending a Mass Builder with 11% protein are you? Bcos in my book that not a Mass Builder thats a fat maker.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Serving Size: 337g (2 Heaping Scoops)

with 50 grams protein

15 % protein

still very low....

Extreme is right, perhaps its not the best. The reason I usually recommend this one is because its:

1. really cheap

2. really high in 'calories' but at second look maybe not so good.....

3. contains creatine

4. contains protein (but not as much as I thought...)

U'd probably be better off buying some Extreme Performance Mass, seen here: http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/performance-mass-p-203.html?manufacturers_id=10&osCsid=9d34d4f4211d7e148c89afb51053ba7a

Extreme also offers a discount to Musclechat members.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

All this stuff about mass builders containing 800 cals or 1200 cals is the biggest pile of crap around, I cannot believe people still fall for this sh1t!

Please observe;

1g protein = 4 calories

1g carbs = 4 calories

1g fat = 9 calories

Do the maths, the very most you can get in 100gr (unless its loaded with fat) is 400 calories, agree? So unless you are getting a supplement with loads of fat you cannot really get more than 400 cals per 100gr.

Extreme Performance Mass 392cals/100gr (if bought from our site you get 25% off retail price and free delivery)

Muscletech Mass Tech 368cals/100g

PVL Gourmet Gainer 396cals/100g

Prolab N-Large2 396cals/100g

Sci-Mentor Mass Gainer 380cals/100g

Garnell Whey Gain 392cals/100g

Reflex Instant Mass 354cal/100g

So as you see if you take 200g+ of powder you get 800cals, many of the cheaper ones above are laden with sugars which you will not have time to digest and due to the insulin release will end up being stored as fat.

If you want to see the scales go up follow the bullsh1t marketing some companies offer and see your tub and wallet empty FAST then go for the mutliple calorie per serving products or the one nick suggested.

Personally I'd say go for a product with plenty complex carbs, at least 30% protein from a good manufacturer advising approx 100g servings 2 or 3 times per day subject to diet.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

this was the point i was makein about all these ppl who turn a simple question about supps into an all out war over companys they prefere,,and then all the siecnce comes out and be fore u know it guys like me are none the wiser,but i have to say that post was one of the clearest ive seen,thanks i hope we get more normal post which us dumb oldies can under stand :lol:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Easily the best weight gain formula I have seen and 1 I would personally reccomend is

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/eshop/weight-gainers/chemical-nutrition-pro-mass-4.5kg-strawberry.asp


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Can you share with us what you liked so much about this product?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah sure per 100g 35g protein 52g carbs of which 2 g sugars 2g fats of which 0 saturates.

Mix some flax in there and thats awesome.

Extreme weight gain has 18.9 g sugars per 100g probably principally from malto. I like the product because of a lack of simple carbs.

Have I missed something? I give my honest opinions based on my impression of stuff and I never support one company and to my mind this is by far the best one at my own first impression. Correct me if I'm wrong but I'd like to know the flaws with this product. I completely see your points about low quality whey products Dymatize and the like particularly but I fail to see what I'm missing here. Probably am though its very difficult to tell without knowing the exact ingredients.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

This one has a good ingredient profile.

http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/sports_nutrition/muscle__size/document_ingred_5_2.php

Watch this start up another argument.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Comando Tom said:


> This one has a good ingredient profile.
> 
> http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/sports_nutrition/muscle__size/document_ingred_5_2.php
> 
> Watch this start up another argument.


Yep face value it looks good as does the one I posted. I do tend to feel like I'm missing something as I'm uneducated due to lack of info though


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

What is missing from it?

Heres the other page to go with it

http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/sports_nutrition/muscle__size/document_5_2.php


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

:shock: here we go again :roll:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

:roll: You have to be kidding me

I said I feel like I'M missing something as a consumer not that the product is. Face value it looks like a solid product as does the CNP product. I'm pretty sure Doug will correct me on this as he has far more knowledge in the area which is why I said I feel like I'm missing something. It was nothing to do with the Reflex product.

Seriously what I said couldn't have been any less inciteful to an argument but yet you seem to post specifically to get into an argument like a little kid deprived of attention. I agreed with you for f**k's sake. Do you actually work for reflex or are you just trying to piss off Doug/Me/Maximuscle and as many board members as you can for a laugh. For want of not letting you ruin another credible thread I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, you got some temper on you. Just because I didnt understand what you was chatting about, you didnt exactly make yourself very clear. No need to go off on one with me, take a chill pill.

BTW, I love your classic "do you work for reflex" line, first time I heard it, honest.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

No I'm just sick and tired off you and your attitude point blank I'm going to end this now. I really don't like you. I think your a petulant little pr**k trying to provoke a rise out of people through a computer screen because people probably ignore you in the real world. 'Your bad temperered' yeah no s**t I accepted that a long time ago, I have a serious intolerance to assholes and always say whats on my mind and won't make any effort to accomodate people because I don't see why I should have to.

I completely expect the same from other people towards me and I don't hold a grudge toward people who think I'm a complete w**ker because some people just don't get along and thats your call.

You don't work for Reflex thats my point you have nothing better to do than provoke arguments because your a sad pathetic little dick head with nothing better to do. If I met you on the street Iv'e had a good mind to kick the s**t out of you for telling me to shove my head up my ass the other day because I don't expect to be spoken to like that but I'd be worried if i hit you you'd snap. Your just an idiot.

Please post back ONE post saying whatever you like about me. I'll accept it and probably agree with you and then either remove both or leave them on the board thats up to you then I'd like to move on for the good of the board because I'm sick and tired of you and wasting my time and everyone else's in reading this crap which I'm sure everyone has absolutely no time for and has a hell of a lot better things to do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

yg dont let this kid wind u up,,his 17 knows nothin about every thing and as we all know dont evern trian???strange for some one givein out addvise if u ask me??and we all know hes a mod over at myprotein so does tend to dog any thing not from there,just chill m8 and leave him to play with him self


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

o and stop soundin like me in your post pmsl


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

ha LMAO sorry DQ don't want to steal your thunder buddy.

I'm not actually threatening him this is a computer screen not reality I'm just sick and tired of threads being completely and utterly wasted.

I'm young myself and a lot of people could accuse me of acting childishly here thats fine. I would just like Tom to have his say, say whatever he wants about me so we can all go back to getting informative threads and stop all the pointless arguing for which I'm happy to take as much responsability as anyone.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

OK, well this has boiled up to be hot water!

Firstly what I meant when I asked YG what he liked about the CNP product may have came accross wrongly, I was trying to get a little depth into the post. I personally like to try and say "I think this because..." and back up my statement with some fact. I feel there are too many people saying "try here" or "this is the bizness" and then posting a link to a site selling a product which is only marketing text by the seller or manufacturer.

I believe nobody can be wrong if they can back up what they are saying with reason or fact, so I tried to encourage YG to back up his statement.

When we first started giving members 25% off Commando Tom took the offer up very smartly and bought a few bits from us and told me how he liked them as he struggled with some other supplements, I told him what I'd advise for him and he tried it and it seemed to work.

I don't know how or when he became a serial plugger for MyProtein but we clashed heads in a thread a while back when he accused me of "just wanting to sell my products". I agreed I would love everyone on here to buy Extreme Nutrition products, I asked him what his objective was with his MyProtein discount code as a signature but he opted not to reply.

I've sponsored this forum for over 2 years now and I genuinely like it, lately I've pointed a few freinds of mine in its direction and I think they all add to the board (Kriptikchicken, Shredded, Bodyworks, bettyboo, and more) because I'd like somewhere where guys who train can help each other out and have a bit of a crack without idle gossip and argumentative wannabees mouthing off, myself and DevilsQuest will happily oblige any disgruntled members with a midnight car park "discussion" to resolve any issues rather than clogging up the board with abuse.

Those out there who don't like the fact I use this as an avenue to promote Extreme Nutrition then I'm sorry but I do pay to do so, as do Bulk Powders, Better Bodies UK and CHUKS, if MyProtein want a slice of advertising on here let them chip in like we had to (ok Tom?) and lets help those who ask for it by being polite, funny and explaining why we advise what we do.

Its only by explaining do we share the knowledge we have gathered. I think its good to have so many young bucks who are keen but the expression "young, dumb and full of cum" is used for a reason, you kids have all the ambition, potential and drive we oldies once had and we would have been much better if we did what I'm suggesting to you to do now - listen to us old boys, every mistake you will make we have probably made before you, if we can help you skip the snakes and find the ladders then us making the mistakes the first time was worth it.

So lets wrap up this thread here, no locking, no deletion (I can't anyway bcos I gave up my mod powers about a year ago), just lets all just try and keep sight of the reason we all joined.

Here endeth the sermon from Pastor Extreme.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

good post buddy. I didn't take your post to me wrongly at all you were right I should have said why I thought the product was a good one and I'm seriously not being cynical asking you why it isn't bcoz to me on paper it looks it but I realise you obviously have a more trained eye. To me I look at the carb which sugar content and the fat which saturate if this is too high then I discard them.

Then I look at the ingredients of those which I have left and try to make a choice based on that. I realsie this isn't the best way to do it so I'd like to know what are the negatives of the CNP product I posted and yeah it was just a link to their marketing this is the only info I could easily find on the product apart from consumer reviews which are equally as biased usually.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

*extreme *



> "young, dumb and full of cum"


heh heh heh!



> - listen to us old boys, every mistake you will make we have probably made before you, if we can help you skip the snakes and find the ladders then us making the mistakes the first time was worth it.


HELL ****IN YEAH!


----------

